# Anybody try Ti-springs.com for a titanium spring? (x-post from Shocks and Suspension)



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Are they a stand-up company? They have a pretty good deal for pre-orders shipping early May ($166 with free shipping), but I'm wondering if anyone's tried one and if their 36.5mm I.D. spring fits a DHX rc4 w/o spacers or adapters like I needed for the Obtanium spring on my Pushed DHX 5 that's on another bike.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

I bought two sets of their linear thrust bearings for a CCDB on a Jedi and an X-Fusion Vector coil on a Tallboy LTc. Scout (their CS guy) was pretty responsive via their web Contact Us page. The only thing I'm not liking is they don't send w/ a service that lets you tracks your package. Shipping took about 2 weeks. I didn't have any "bumps" in buying from them (I'm in Colorado). When/if time comes to get a spring, I'd prob go thru them for a Ti. I asked about how accurate their ratings were and Scout told me within 5%, but typically 1.6%. I think they're winding their own, or have a direct line to a fab plant that can do that. From what I'm seeing, they're offering the 1.43 ID (Cane Creek) and the 1.5 ID (Avy)...and the adapter to reduce the 1.5 to 1.43...? 

Anyway, hope this helps.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks, yes they have a 1.5 for rockshox/Avalanche and the 1.43 for the CC/Fox but not the spring rate I'm looking for in stock. Sounds like a killer deal...400 x 3 for $166 w/free shipping if you pre pay for a May delivery. They have colored ti springs for around $80 more.


----------



## StiHacka (Feb 2, 2012)

I ordered a spring from them last year. The wait is painful but the product is good. The weight difference between a steel 400x2.8 and a Ti 425x2.8 was not that big though.


----------



## cerebroside (Jun 25, 2011)

As I posted in the other thread:



cerebroside said:


> I have heard that they are significantly heavier (i.e. >100 grams more) than the more expensive brands, no personal experience though.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Scout, the owner was great to deal with and got the springs in stock much faster than expected. 
My 450lbs X 3 ti spring weighed 376grams while my friends DSP weighed 334grams for a 350lbs X 3. The steel Fox spring weighed 586grams for a 400lbs X 3.25. 
I felt the weight savings to be very good. 

Eric


----------



## TheRage43 (Jul 19, 2012)

I just ordered one from these guys. Says I should see it by the end of this month.

Got mine in gold


----------



## yd35 (May 22, 2006)

I haven't ordered from them, but I've had a few questions that were always answered super thoroughly and promptly. I believe Scout mentioned that he will unveil super baller ti springs sometime in the near future, which will be lighter, and of course, more expensive.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Ended up going with RCS ($283 shipped to Hawaii.) No fitment issues (same length and just under 1/16" bigger diameter) , knocked > 1/2 lbs off the bike and raised the bling factor.


----------



## laxman2001 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thread bump. Are these guys any good?


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

laxman2001 said:


> Thread bump. Are these guys any good?


yes they are a pretty popular ti-spring company. however, I suggest looking for a used ti-spring. in the ti-spring "community", if you can call it that, it's generally thought of that the best quality ti springs are no longer made. these are the like of Obtainium(the original Obtainium springs, there is a company that made some and may still be making some under the Obtainium name but these are NOT the same as the originals), old Marz springs, etc. You can tell by the number of windings. The less windings, the less weight. I bought an old used Marz spring for like $100 bucks on the Pinkbike classifieds. however there is no "bad" ti spring. both are lighter than steel by a good margin, and all ti-springs are calibrated to a higher degree of precision than steel. so just look for the best deal. if buying new though, ti-springs.com is a solid option


----------

